# Visits to Middle Earth



## Aisteru (Sep 14, 2008)

So, I am sure that there is a thread out in the forum that already has this basic idea but has been since covered with years of flotsam and jetsam. The idea to which I alluded is simple. Come here and talk about something or somewhere you wen't that was Tolkien related. I'll start.

Today I went to Marquette University. As you may know, they have the sencond largest Tolkien collection of original manuscripts (otuside Oxford) in the world. However, because it was sunday, it was closed. Luckily I had been there before. It really is amazing. It is located on the top floor of the Raynor Memorial Library. Hundreds of pages of hand-written manuscript with various notes and drawing and corrections littering the pages in Tolkien script. I highly recommend going there to see it. A few years ago the Haggardy (sp?) Art Museum (also in Marquette) hosted a Tolkien show with many different painting, drawing, and other various art froms relating to Tolkien's world. It was really amazing to see the many different interpretations of Middle Earth and the like. 

Well that's it for me. How about you guys?


----------



## Persephone (Sep 15, 2008)

We have a pub in Manila called THE HOBBIT HOUSE, and they only hire Hobbits. 

I think this is as close to Middle Earth as I'll ever get.


----------

